# DNA's LA confidential



## ray jay (Feb 17, 2010)

Has anyone started growing these yet? Soaking those and the OG 18 right now. See a couple journals on the other free beans nothing on the Confidential.


----------



## legalize_freedom (Feb 18, 2010)

seen a few reports on hermi's from these...be careful!


----------



## ray jay (Feb 18, 2010)

Thanks LF, Hermies from the La con. or all of the free beans? That would suck the Kandy Kush Im growing looks good. Ill keep an eye on them when they go to flower.


----------



## nouvellechef (Feb 18, 2010)

Really? Need to see from more than one grower, hopefully. Never know.


----------



## kaneboy (Feb 24, 2010)

you need to give la con a real long veg if you want to get any decent yeilds of her ,not that impressed with her


----------



## db33322 (Feb 26, 2010)

I agree with kaneboy I did all 3 of my LA's back in the end of Dec. and 2 ended up being male the 3rd one Im still waiting on sex right now and moved it into the flowering room from lack of space. Started the Sleestack at the same time and has been in my flower room for a few weeks now looking nice and green.


----------

